
Apple Acquires Mapsense, a Mapping Visualization Startup - davidbarker
http://recode.net/2015/09/16/apple-acquires-mapsense-a-mapping-visualization-startup/
======
sidcool
Although with a shaky start, Apple maps has improved in leaps and bounds. A
long way to catch up with Google Maps but they are on the right track.

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Yep. My only issues are the foot navigation and public transport

~~~
elros
While I do understand that in the USA the transportation culture is very
different, my European self can't help but equate that to "My only issues are
with the two only modals everyone uses daily" :-)

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
I am German actually, mainly use the app for car navigation

